# Interbeeding fish



## Harrypa (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear All,

I need help!! I have a pond full of fish (100's). I put in about 20 different fish (goldfish, coi and Shubunkins) does anyone know if they can interbreed? Do I now have a medly of mongrel fish??!!

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, they can interbreed. Shubunkins are just a variety of goldfish, not a species. More like a purebred dog breed. And koi/goldfish hybrids do exist, also.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

ooh.... are they cool? I have heard about mollies and guppies breeding, but not about goldfish varieties! post pics!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.goldfishkeepers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=341


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't knock the mongrels just yet. Sure, a lot of them will turn out plain and boring, but a lot of them won't, and a few will be spectacular.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If you heard about guppies and mollies breeding, then someone told you wrong. It doesn't happen often. Yes, it's possible, but not viable. A female molly can possibly have guppy babies, (a guppy can have molly babies but they usually die in frybirth) but if they're not deformed, stunted, or stillborn, they're still sterile. And they usually don't even live long enough to tell that, either.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW Koi are not goldfish. 

People breed different species of goldfish all the time to get certain desired traits and new breeds of goldfish. Goldfish are the same species, just different breeds. Its just like breeding dogs.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> If you heard about guppies and mollies breeding, then someone told you wrong. It doesn't happen often. Yes, it's possible, but not viable. A female molly can possibly have guppy babies, (a guppy can have molly babies but they usually die in frybirth) but if they're not deformed, stunted, or stillborn, they're still sterile. And they usually don't even live long enough to tell that, either.


None the less it does happen and some fish do make it too adult hood. Its probably not the best example. Swordtail and platy hybrids on the other hand are easy to produce, common, and viable.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

emc7 said:


> http://www.goldfishkeepers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=341


those are very pretty fish, regardless of the fact that their mongrels. lol infact I would even venture that I prefer their appearance to both koy and goldfish.


----------

